# Noisy goats



## Tapsmom (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all, My ND's are 4 months old now.  I have a whether and a doe.  They are in a electroweb fence and have grass(weeds) in their pasture.  They have eaten all the browse.  We give them hay in the morning and bedtime and the whether gets 1/4 cp Noble goat am and pm and the doeling gets 1 cup am and pm.  They also have free choice minerals at all times.  They seem to cry A LOT!  According to hubby, it is only when the (human) kids and myself are home, but my neighbors have said they have heard them when noone is home.  Is this normal for this breed?  are they just chatterboxes or could there be a problem?  They have plenty of climbing things and a little barn to get out of the elements.  I am new to goats and we love our little guys.  I just want to make sure I am doing right by them.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't own Nigerians or Nubians because they are way too noisy!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

You are doing everything right but,  Your goats sound lonely !! Not because of you but because of their schedule .  I know that sounds ridiculous but its true . If you started visiting at 4 'o clock every evening for 3 days in a row they might get used to that and miss you . Goats get like schedule !! I would try adding more interesting  things like a plastic milk jug filled with grain to let them roll around to get the grain out . If you slowly stop the same process of going there at certain times they may quiet down .. Hope that helps !!


----------



## Tapsmom (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL.  They do seem pretty happy, though.  Especially when we go in and spend time with them..or the (human) kids take them for walks.  I guess they belong in my family.  My daughters are never quiet either!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Yah they get lonely like dogs do .. Just be careful not to give them tooo much attention at the same times during the day !!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG my Nigerian Dwarf does are SOOOOO LOUD! They see us in the yard - MAAAH. They hear my car pull in the driveway - MAAAH. The chickens start roosting for the night - MAAAH. Even when I start walking to them - MAAAH MAAAH MAAAH MAAAH MAAAH.   And watch out when they go into heat - they hollar like they are being tortured. 

Our neighbor has a Saanen - she very quietly stands at the fence and you get this little - meh. It's so cute -- BIG GOAT, little sound.

My goats - 35 pounds of tornado siren!

I love them, I do, really, but it's a good thing they are REALLY cute.


----------



## balluba03 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have Nigerians and mine are pretty loud too!! I just assumed all goats were like that. Apparently I was wrong! :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't understand .. All the nigerians I have seen including a herd with about 40 goats and I  barely  heard one bahh !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 30, 2011)

My Nigerians aren't noisy unless it is feeding time.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine don't make a whole lot of noise either. Unless it's feeding time or I'm particularly late with feeding time. Well the little one will bleat back at me if I bleat at her lol. She has last word syndrome just like a little girl.... LOL


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not saying its the breed (Nigerian) that is ALWAYS noisy, I just think they may be more prone to it than others. The breeder that we bought our from has several very quiet ones. I just got lucky I guess.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I don't understand .. All the nigerians I have seen including a herd with about 40 goats and I  barely  heard one bahh !!


Trust me SFG if you get ND yours will be noisy and the reason being is because they will be SPOILED just like mine are myboers even cry when they hear the van pull in if I have been out or they hear me talking through the window, my goats are noisier than the womans I am helping do chores so I can milk goats and she has Nubians


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I just can't help it !!  HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO NOT SPOIL THEM ??? I don't even have them yet but I know I will !!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Tapsmom (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup, ours are spoiled rotten.  The only time they are relatively quiet are on the weekends when we have lots of human kids going in and out and playing with them


----------



## Tapsmom (Dec 2, 2011)

I also am wondering if ther is something I can give them to play with.  they have many of the kids old outdoor toys to climb on as well as a rock wall around their Cedar tree, but are there some type of "toy" that might engage them as well?


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

the plastic bottle with goats treats in it sounds like it will work great, I gave mine a soccer ball but they weren't interested
they like for you to hold branches for them to eat on,oh you said play thing, wait you are their plaything. lol


----------



## winterduchess (Dec 10, 2011)

My pygmys are also incredibly noisy -- usually when they see us come up the driveway in the car, or actually anytime we step outside and they "see" us.  They MAAAAAAAAAAHHH for attention in the most ridiculous way.  Especially the 8 month-old - she screams like she's being murdered.  Usually they quiet down after a few minutes once we've gone in the house... but the last two days, the baby has continued screaming throughout the day and evening.  I finally catered to her today, hoping she wasn't sick or something. But as soon as I go out there, she's quiet, so I know it's just an attention thing.  Just wondering why all of a sudden they need more attention than usual!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Is she in heat? My does actually cried for two days straight this last heat cycle.


----------



## nstilwater (Dec 13, 2011)

my goat used to live by herself when we first got her. she was so noisy all the time even in the middle of the night. then one of my chickens escaped from the coop and got into the goat pen. now we dont hear a peep out of her. the chicken comes and goes but always roosts on the goats back at night..........they are best friends..........the goat also has alpacas to live with now but she prefers the chicken!


----------



## Tapsmom (Dec 20, 2011)

She has been particularly noisy lately and I think she may be in heat.  It has also been very cold..like in the teens at night. Could they get too cold?  They are in their little barn at night and they are quite fluffy


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

OK this is scaring me, I live in neighborhood (small space) I picked out the Nigerians because I heard they were quiet...I can only have one full sized goat I figure  two little one equal one big one are pygmies quiet?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> OK this is scaring me, I live in neighborhood (small space) I picked out the Nigerians because I heard they were quiet...I can only have one full sized goat I figure  two little one equal one big one are pygmies quiet?


No worries the person I sold my ND to said they are quiet for her they only get noisy when I come visit  

I still spoil them rotten they got cranberries yesterday and a hoof trim.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks makes me feel a little better.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 5, 2012)

The loudest, most vocal goat we have here is a 75% Alpine 25% LaMancha doe. I holler right back at her.


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

Noisiness is individual to the goat.


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 6, 2012)

My ND is very quiet.  If I had her in an area where I had neighbors I'm sure they wouldn't even know I had a goat.  They are such individuals


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 6, 2012)

I have to agree with Elevan.  I have a Nubian, a Nigerian Dwarf and two Boer crosses.  My Nubian and Nigerian are actually the quieter of the four.  I think it is really the individual goat.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 6, 2012)

My house is pretty quiet. I have probably 200 animals there and yesterday someone came to buy silkies and they were like "wow. It's so quiet here. Where are you hiding all the animals." haha. My Kinder goats are really quiet except for my favorite doe.  She cries loudly at times, like if one of her buddies gets out. Boy does she have a big mouth on her. 

My Nubians are pretty quiet, but my last ones were loud.

My pygmy buck cries a lot. But he has got a really deep voice and it's not to loud, it's just cute. 


Mine usually don't cry at all though until feeding time. If they see me bringing around the hay the ones above ^ start crying.


----------



## cutechick2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

nstilwater said:
			
		

> my goat used to live by herself when we first got her. she was so noisy all the time even in the middle of the night. then one of my chickens escaped from the coop and got into the goat pen. now we dont hear a peep out of her. the chicken comes and goes but always roosts on the goats back at night..........they are best friends..........the goat also has alpacas to live with now but she prefers the chicken!


One goat alone is an unhappy critter, they have to have another goat, sheep, etc to live with or they are miserable.


----------



## Tapsmom (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, my two ND ARE very spoiled.  I have two young daughters that love their goats to death and whenever their friends come over they either go into the goat pen and play with them or put them on leashes and bring them out into the yard to play  The leashes aren't usually even held.  The only reason I make the kids(human) put themn on is so if a strange dog comes around or there is a reason that they have to grab them in a hurry they can.  From what everyone has said I think we are classic "enablers" lol.  My little whether/buckling is much quieter than my doeling.


----------

